# Tempestade Tropical DEBBY (Atlântico 2012 #AL04)



## adiabático (24 Jun 2012 às 15:15)

Formou-se ontem (Sábado, 23 de Junho) no Golfo do México a quarta tempestade tropical da época de 2012, baptizada Debby.

Para os registos existentes trata-se de um recorde, o mais cedo na época para a formação do quarto ciclone tropical.

É uma tempestade afectada por um windshear forte, como se percebe na imagem de satélite, o qual tem tem estendido a tempestade para Nordeste, levando a que esta afecte já partes da costa NE do Golfo do México (Flórida e Alabama), onde se fazem já sentir condições de tempestade tropical.

Aviso de tempestade tropical foi emitido também para a região do delta do Mississipi (N.Orleães), onde se esperam condições de tempestade tropical em menos de 48h.

A tempestade desloca-se lentamente nas águas do Golfo do México e o cone de incerteza é grande quanto ao trajecto que irá percorrer, mas com a intensificação esperada  é natural virem a ser emitidos avisos de furacão nas próximas horas.


```
FORECAST POSITIONS AND MAX WINDS

INIT  24/1200Z 27.5N  87.0W   50 KT  60 MPH
 12H  24/1800Z 27.5N  87.4W   50 KT  60 MPH
 24H  25/0600Z 27.9N  87.8W   50 KT  60 MPH
 36H  25/1800Z 28.2N  88.4W   55 KT  65 MPH
 48H  26/0600Z 28.3N  89.0W   60 KT  70 MPH
 72H  27/0600Z 28.5N  90.5W   65 KT  75 MPH
 96H  28/0600Z 28.5N  92.0W   70 KT  80 MPH
120H  29/0600Z 28.5N  93.5W   70 KT  80 MPH

(fonte: [URL="http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/text/refresh/MIATCDAT4+shtml/241159.shtml"][COLOR="Blue"]National Hurricane Center / NOAA[/COLOR][/URL])
```


----------



## adiabático (24 Jun 2012 às 15:30)

A tempestade tropical Debby afecta já a costa do Golfo do México, onde os principais riscos se prendem com a precipitação e com a subida das marés.

Por outro lado, há alguma expectativa quanto ao trajecto da tempestade, podendo a mesma levar alguma precipitação à região ocidental do golfo, designadamente ao Texas, afectado por uma seca prolongada.

Notícia publicada na CNN:



> *Tropical Storm Debby threatens La., Fla.*
> 
> National Hurricane Center: *New Orleans not included* in warning area
> 
> ...



Imagem de radar (a vermelho as áreas de maior precipitação).


----------



## adiabático (24 Jun 2012 às 15:38)

Fonte: Stormpulse


----------



## Vince (26 Jun 2012 às 23:00)

Acabou por ir para o lado contrário, a Florida. 







Não acompanhei do início, parece que foi muito complicado prever a sua movimentação.


----------

